# 9- day October gun season in IL.



## MTHS shooter (Nov 5, 2007)

A co-worker just told me that there is a proposal for a 9 day shotgun season in October. This is an outrage! I need all you IL bowhunters to let the DNR know that this is not cool. We take thousands of shots throughout the year for that one perfect shot, now there going to screw it all up, for what! So the gun hunters can blow the Hell out of everything before the rut! UUUGGGGHHH.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I could just about quit hunting if they do that. Bow season will be ruined as far as pre-rut is concerned.

I vote for earn a buck, even for the outfitters.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

the more i hear about Il. the more i think your state is run by idiots...


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

It is a proposal. They are proposing a longer anterless late season. If it is not sucessful, then they will do a Oct. hunt. It's all talk right now. Get on some of the other sites, lots of info.
There is no evidence to support there are too many does. Besides some areas in WC-IL.


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

the state is run by chicago whom has completely lost touch with the rest of the state. i mean hell they might as well break off and start another state. 

The current governor is a moron and they are all just scrambling to figure out how they could kill more deer.

i agree, this is a HORRIBLE idea


----------



## System (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, our state is run by idiots.


How bout an earn a buck program for the whole state?


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

It may be an all anterless early season kinda like what they do in PA. If it's either sex then your right someones got issues.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, indeed, our state is run by idiots. That is old news.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> the more i hear about Il. the more i think your state is run by idiots...


No truer words have ever been spoken on this forum!!! 

With Gov. Blago and his admin., we have indeed seen some of the dumbest moves and suggestions ever from the IDNR. Man, does anyone remember how good we had it under Gov. Edgar and DNR guru Manning??? I miss those days! 

All of you folks do need to fill out the DNR survey on their homepage and let 'em know what you think about several of their new proposals and offer your own suggestions?


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

If they do that, I'll never buy another nonresident tag.. I can get that kind of treatment in my own state...
I know a lot of you residents would be glad to hear that, but the state government wouldn't.


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like Illinois bowhunters aren't doing their part and harvesting enough does. Why is it you assume that bowhunters have some extra right to the resource compared to gun hunters?


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

you illinois people are funny........

we've had that here for the last 3 years..... your right it S**KS!!!! and it's always just before rut so it drives the dang deer nocturnal!!!

best of luck to you down there though. it's all because of the CDW...

speed


----------



## CAPTAIN SPENCER (Jun 22, 2008)

*idiots running the state*

And look out boys and girls cause one of those chicago idiots is runnin for president.i dont know about you all but i will take my god and my guns to my liitle rural town grave.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Blanchje said:


> Sounds like Illinois bowhunters aren't doing their part and harvesting enough does. Why is it you assume that bowhunters have some extra right to the resource compared to gun hunters?


I am a nonresident hunter.. I killed 5 does on the 166 acres I hunt, last fall.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Blanchje said:


> Sounds like Illinois bowhunters aren't doing their part and harvesting enough does. Why is it you assume that bowhunters have some extra right to the resource compared to gun hunters?


It's hard to blame the resident hunters, at least in my area, for not shooting enough does when the majority of hunters are non-resident hunters.

It's hard to blame the non-resident hunters because they have have no loyalty to the state and our natural resource. When it's no longer good hunting they will just move to the next good state. Why should they worry about it.

The outfitters need to take alot of the responsibility in this mess and come up with ways to control the doe herd.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Alpha Doe said:


> It's hard to blame the resident hunters, at least in my area, for not shooting enough does when the majority of hunters are non-resident hunters.
> 
> It's hard to blame the non-resident hunters because they have have no loyalty to the state and our natural resource. When it's no longer good hunting they will just move to the next good state. Why should they worry about it.
> 
> The outfitters need to take alot of the responsibility in this mess and come up with ways to control the doe herd.


I'll agree that 'some' outfitters are partially to blame for all of this. However, you could just as easily blame the landowners that are leasing to the outfitters.

In the end it is clearly DNRs fault in my opinion. The outfitters and NRs have gone pretty much unregulated. You can't blame them for taking advantage of a legal situation IMO. At least not the ones that try and do it right.

It's also difficult to put the full blame on the DNR when they get just a small portion of the funding that they should be entitled by our license sales and sporting goods purchasing. If the darn politicians in this god forsaken state weren't so CROOKED and THIEVES we wouldn't have the mess in many aspects of this state that we do(not just game management)!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Cornfed said:


> No truer words have ever been spoken on this forum!!!
> 
> With Gov. Blago and his admin., we have indeed seen some of the dumbest moves and suggestions ever from the IDNR. Man, does anyone remember how good we had it under Gov. Edgar and DNR guru Manning??? I miss those days!
> 
> All of you folks do need to fill out the DNR survey on their homepage and let 'em know what you think about several of their new proposals and offer your own suggestions?


The rumor mill has been running rampant and although I don't know if there's any truth to it or not.....sounds like a possibility that Manning might be in the thick of things regarding the IL DNR here very soon. Let's just hope thats right!


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

I dont know all your regulations, but a one buck limit and liberal extra doe tags in high deer density areas have worked great in Ky. I hate to see them screw up hunting in Illinois.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

25-06 said:


> I dont know all your regulations, but a one buck limit and liberal extra doe tags in high deer density areas have worked great in Ky. I hate to see them screw up hunting in Illinois.


although we have a 2 buck limit very FEW people actually take 2 bucks. We also have unlimited CHEAP doe tags. It's not working!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Horrible idea....:sad:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

BigPappa said:


> I'll agree that 'some' outfitters are partially to blame for all of this. However, you could just as easily blame the landowners that are leasing to the outfitters.
> 
> In the end it is clearly DNRs fault in my opinion. The outfitters and NRs have gone pretty much unregulated. You can't blame them for taking advantage of a legal situation IMO. At least not the ones that try and do it right.
> 
> It's also difficult to put the full blame on the DNR when they get just a small portion of the funding that they should be entitled by our license sales and sporting goods purchasing. If the darn politicians in this god forsaken state weren't so CROOKED and THIEVES we wouldn't have the mess in many aspects of this state that we do(not just game management)!


I'm not looking to blame anyone in particular. You are correct some outfitters are to blame but the point I wanted to express is that "all" need to be responsible. I can't see where you can blame the landowners that have no care about the deer. So yeah I agree lets blame the state and the DNR for there ignorance because they are the ones that put the limits and regulations in place. Hope I didn't offend anyone...


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

Blanchje said:


> Sounds like Illinois bowhunters aren't doing their part and harvesting enough does. Why is it you assume that bowhunters have some extra right to the resource compared to gun hunters?


+1! 

everyone wants to shoot the big ones, but no one wants to balance the herd! sounds like they are going to do it for you!

trophy hunting and management for monster bucks brought this on!


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

The 7-9 day proposal is for the late-winter season in January. Instead of the 2 days of gun doe hunting in January like in years past, they want to open that season up for 7-9 days. If that doesn't reduce the does like they want, then the proposed October season may happen. That's when they'd shut down archery season for 2-3 days the 3rd weekend of October and have a special antlerless-only gun season.


----------



## regionrathunter (Aug 7, 2008)

*Ya I knw!*

I know how you feel. I cant stand out LOOOOOONG Indiana gun season. At least you guys in IL. has it cut short. Ours opens up in Nov and last to the end of Dec. Plus IN DNR legalized rifles with pistol loads last year. Which lead to more Yahoos in public hunting areas!!!! I have no idea where they get these great ideas at. I feel for you!


Happiness Is a Gut Pile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILDEERHUNTER (Mar 15, 2007)

Blanchje said:


> Sounds like Illinois bowhunters aren't doing their part and harvesting enough does. Why is it you assume that bowhunters have some extra right to the resource compared to gun hunters?


What about the many NR Trophy hunters? It's our state 24/7/365. How many NR's are taking does when they are here renting a treestand? We get stuck putting up with the state politics and then lose our land to outfitters. It's a double whammy for us.


----------



## archy11 (Apr 28, 2008)

ILDEERHUNTER said:


> What about the many NR Trophy hunters? It's our state 24/7/365. How many NR's are taking does when they are here renting a treestand? We get stuck putting up with the state politics and then lose our land to outfitters. It's a double whammy for us.


You could always move and then hunt IL as a NR if they have it so good:wink:


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

MTHS shooter said:


> A co-worker just told me that there is a proposal for a 9 day shotgun season in October. This is an outrage! I need all you IL bowhunters to let the DNR know that this is not cool. We take thousands of shots throughout the year for that one perfect shot, now there going to screw it all up, for what! So the gun hunters can blow the Hell out of everything before the rut! UUUGGGGHHH.


Hopefully that will not happen to your state, I can tell you first hand it sucks!

Here in PA we only get a short 6 week season, although they bring in a early antlerless for firearms, muzzleloader, and Fall Turkey all in this 6 week period. This really messes with the deer bigtime, screws them all up. We don't have many good bucks to begin with, and the majority of older bucks that are around end up strictly nocturnal.

Don't let them get a foothold with the one season in archery. Next it will be like here as they'll keep adding them. Our archery season here blows as compared to most states because of this. And I never understood the people here that praise our archery season and oppurtunity , or put positve quotes in there avatar, just makes no sense? Believe me, you don't want it to happen?


----------



## ILDEERHUNTER (Mar 15, 2007)

archy11 said:


> You could always move and then hunt IL as a NR if they have it so good:wink:


Never said they have it so good with the price of NR tags. I wouldn't hunt here at those prices.:wink:


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

MTHS shooter said:


> A co-worker just told me that there is a proposal for a 9 day shotgun season in October. This is an outrage! I need all you IL bowhunters to let the DNR know that this is not cool. We take thousands of shots throughout the year for that one perfect shot, now there going to screw it all up, for what! So the gun hunters can blow the Hell out of everything before the rut! UUUGGGGHHH.


An outrage ?  Why should the shotgunners not be allowed to hunt.
Get a grip.


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

ib4hoyt said:


> the more i hear about il. The more i think your state is run by idiots...


truer words have never been spoken ! Our gov. Is the king of idiots !


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

CAPTAIN SPENCER said:


> And look out boys and girls cause one of those chicago idiots is runnin for president.i dont know about you all but i will take my god and my guns to my liitle rural town grave.


kind of scary ain't it


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

I think this all has a lot more to do with insurance companies and politics than it does with the deer herd..Something about this really smells...Sure,sell more permits so the state can make more money, kill the herd off and then the insurance companies dont have to pay claims and then the Govener can get a increase in his donations...

When i filled out the form i told them figureing impacts per mile driven was crazy with all the traffic in the daytime or at night..I was a trucker for 32 years and i see how much more traffic there is on the roads..if we have only 1000 deer they still would get hit crossing roads..ya springfield is brain dead thats for sure..JMO


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*it bites*

as i put in the survey i filled out.all IL should be earn a buck (for each buck)res. and NR.then if it's not reducing the doe population,stop archery season dec. 31 and jan 1 to 8 have a antlerless firearm season 2 permit limit.Jan 9 deer season is finished ,you do not risk killing a shed buck like we do now 17-19 of jan.
give the money back to the insurance lobbiest or put if in dnr funds not springfields pockets.


----------



## MTHS shooter (Nov 5, 2007)

pizzle said:


> An outrage ?  Why should the shotgunners not be allowed to hunt.
> Get a grip.


You must be a wanna be bowhunter huh? Gun hunter


----------



## ILDEERHUNTER (Mar 15, 2007)

MTHS shooter said:


> You must be a wanna be bowhunter huh? Gun hunter


What's wrong with Hunting with a gun?


----------



## MTHS shooter (Nov 5, 2007)

ILDEERHUNTER said:


> What's wrong with Hunting with a gun?


I don't see anything wrong with gun hunting, but it sickens me to see all the wounded deer after that season. I RARELY hear a single shot during the gun season. shooting at deer on a dead run, or too far away. those guys should be a lot more ethical


----------



## hooknlargemouth (Sep 9, 2006)

birdman said:


> I think this all has a lot more to do with insurance companies and politics than it does with the deer herd..Something about this really smells...Sure,sell more permits so the state can make more money, kill the herd off and then the insurance companies dont have to pay claims and then the Govener can get a increase in his donations...
> 
> DING DING DING..... WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## bwhutr (Jan 20, 2006)

*Idea*



BigPappa said:


> although we have a 2 buck limit very FEW people actually take 2 bucks. We also have unlimited CHEAP doe tags. It's not working!


Im from Indiana never hunted in IL. But here is an idea. Say something about starting earn a buck and in some county make them shoot two does to earn there buck tag. Heck If you dont want the meat donate it to Farmer Hunter Feeding Hungry. Here is there web site it even tell you where to donate. www.fhfh.com


----------

